# Custom Ring Profiles



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible to customize a sound profile which would allow only voice calls to activate the ringer. I don't want to get up in the night to respond to texts, e-mails, instant messages on AIM, etc. I would however still want to be alerted if someone calls me in the middle of the night (since it's probably an emergency).

Is there a way to set that up?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

All you can do is set a ringer for that phone number. You can't set it for times of the day.


----------

